# accordo degli aggettivi di colore



## sdon

Vorrei togliermi definitivamente questo dubbio: ho sempre saputo che tutti erroneamente sbagliamo accordando il numero degli aggettivi di colore tipo
"occhi marroni" "capelli castani" che invece dovrebbero essere "occhi marrone" "capelli castano" . Mi chiedo fino a che punto questo sia vero perchè riflettendo suona molto strano dire " le sciarpe giallo" "le piante verde". 

Qualcuno ha competenza in materia?

Grazie


----------



## infinite sadness

sdon said:


> Vorrei togliermi definitivamente questo dubbio: ho sempre saputo che tutti erroneamente sbagliamo accordando il numero degli aggettivi di colore tipo
> "occhi marroni" "capelli castani" che invece dovrebbero essere "occhi marrone" "capelli castano" . Mi chiedo fino a che punto questo sia vero perchè riflettendo suona molto strano dire " le sciarpe giallo" "le piante verde".
> 
> Qualcuno ha competenza in materia?
> 
> Grazie


Ci sono alcuni colori invariabili ed altri variabili. Quelli variabili devono essere concordati col sostantivo, ma non sempre.


----------



## Hermocrates

Da quello che so io (ma sono gradite conferme) i nomi dei colori in italiano si distinguono in due tipi: il primo è quello di un aggettivo che definisce un colore (e si accorda in genere e numero al sostantivo cui si riferisce in quanto è un attributo a tutti gli effetti) il secondo è quello di un sostantivo che dà il nome al colore che gli è tipico (e non si accorda quando usato come colore al termine che descrive, perché dal punto di vista grammaticale non è un vero attributo ma un'apposizione).

Il primo gruppo comprende colori come: verde, giallo, rosso, nero, bianco, viola, azzurro, etc etc

Il secondo gruppo comprende i colori che prendono il nome da un qualche oggetto o entità naturale: fuchsia (=è un fiore), marrone (=un tipo di castagna), corallo, ciclamino (=altro fiore), arancio (=frutto), viola (=è un fiore) etc...

Nota: arancio, che è il nome del frutto, usato come colore dovrebbe restare invariato; ma "arancione" che è un nome vero e proprio di colore e non indica un oggetto o entità esistente in sé si accorda in genere e numero.

Per cui, stando a questa convenzione, si dovrebbe dire "occhi marrone" perché il marrone è in realtà un frutto. Poi nell'uso comune, ormai lo si sente accordato al sostantivo... per cui non so se quest'uso sia stato ormai sdonato grammaticalmente o sia comunque percepito come scorretto.

Per quel che riguarda "castano" invece, secondo me dovrebbe essere accordato nel genere e numero senza problemi, perché indica "il colore della castagna" non la castagna stessa. 

Questo almeno, secondo me.


----------



## infinite sadness

> il primo è quello di un aggettivo che definisce un colore (e si accorda in genere e numero al sostantivo cui si riferisce in quanto è un attributo a tutti gli effetti)





> Il primo gruppo comprende colori come: verde, giallo, rosso, nero, bianco, viola, azzurro, etc etc



Quindi, dovremmo dire, ad esempio, _*le mani viole?*_


----------



## Hermocrates

infinite sadness said:


> Quindi, dovremmo dire, ad esempio, _*le mani viole?*_



Scusa, mi sono distratto e l'ho aggiunto nella lista sbagliata, andava nella seconda. "Viola" è un fiore, quindi non si accorda. 

Correggo!


----------



## infinite sadness

Sì, la regola mi sembra giusta però ogni regola ha le sue eccezioni: quando il colore primario è associato a un altro aggettivo diventa invariabile (giallo chiaro, giallo scuro, verde chiaro, verde scuro, ecc...).

Poi comunque _*marroni*_ è usatissimo (lo mettono anche nelle carte d'identità), quindi io lo considero accettabile.


----------



## Hermocrates

infinite sadness said:


> Sì, la regola mi sembra giusta però ogni regola ha le sue eccezioni: quando il colore primario è associato a un altro aggettivo diventa invariabile (giallo chiaro, giallo scuro, verde chiaro, verde scuro, ecc...).



Secondo me anche in questo caso è solo una questione di distinguere tra funzione grammaticale di "*attributo*" e funzione grammaticale di "*apposizione*". 

(Per "apposizione" si intende un sostantivo che si comporta come un aggettivo. Per attributo, un aggettivo vero e proprio.)

Se dico: "_occhi grigio chiaro_" sto dicendo una cosa grammaticalmente diversa da dire "_occhi grigi chiari_", benché queste opzioni siano praticamente coincidenti dal punto di vista semantico (=del significato). 

Nel primo caso "grigio chiaro" è un sostantivo (con "chiaro" che è l'attributo che specifica il sostantivo "grigio") e dunque segue la regola delle apposizioni, non degli aggettivi, ovvero non si accorda. 

Nel secondo caso, "grigi chiari", si tratta invece di due attributi (distinti) del sostantivo "occhi", dunque si accordano entrambi secondo il modello tipico degli aggettivi. 

Bisogna tenere presente che degli attributi che indicano colore esiste di solito anche la_ forma sostantivata_ che è il nome del colore stesso. Quando definiamo un oggetto con un attributo di colore, la grammatica (o l'uso standard, che dir si voglia) prevede che si usi la forma *aggettivo*, e non la forma sostantivo (es. i capell*i* ner*i*). 
Tuttavia, ho notato che quando entra in gioco una specificazione più elaborata del tipo di colore, si passa alla costruzione con la forma *sostantivo*, ovvero il nome del colore più sue eventuali specificazioni, a loro volta attributi o apposizioni (es. due maglion*i* azzurr*o* oceano; occh*i* verd*e* smeraldo; un*a* copp*a* giall*o* oro, etc etc).


----------



## saltapicchio

Per proseguire il ragionamento di ryenart posso aggiungere che comunque, basta aggiungere la parola "colore" ed ecco che il colore citato torna sempre nella sua forma singolare:
- Occhi di colore marrone
- Foglie di colore rosso

altrimenti sarebbe stato
-Occhi marroni
- Foglie rosse

Adesso non mi so spiegare come funziona, se c'è una regola o quant'altro, quello che mi balza "all'orecchio" è che così suona bene, altrimenti no.


----------



## infinite sadness

Anche io sono d'accordo con la regola di ryenart, ma secondo quella regola si dovrebbe dire _*occhi marrone*_, invece a me suona meglio _*occhi marroni*_ (che tra l'altro è la dicitura che risulta sul mio documento di identità).

Sarà perchè dalle mie parti la parola _marrone _non è usata per nominare la _castagna_?


----------



## saltapicchio

In definitiva penso che quando ci si riferisce ad un colore denominato come un oggetto che di questo colore è riferimento: rosa, viola, arancio, smeraldo ecc. , la frase dovrebbe essere "occhi color smeraldo" oppure "cappelli di colore viola" ma in realtà la parola "colore" rimane sottintesa, solo che il colore rimane legato alla parola "colore" e quindi non cambia, rimanendo singolare, anche se riferisce a più oggetti e non ad un oggetto singolo.

Più o meno è quello che diceva ryenart, comunque mi sembra l'unica regola che funzioni.


----------



## saltapicchio

infinite sadness said:


> Anche io sono d'accordo con la regola di ryenart, ma secondo quella regola si dovrebbe dire _*occhi marrone*_, invece a me suona meglio _*occhi marroni*_ (che tra l'altro è la dicitura che risulta sul mio documento di identità).
> 
> Sarà perchè dalle mie parti la parola _marrone _non è usata per nominare la _castagna_?


 
Penso che "marrone" sia innanzitutto un colore, non ho idea se il nome di questo colore venga dal colore del frutto, in ogni caso però viene inteso come colore "puro" e quindi come tale viene trattato.


----------



## franz rod

Invece marrone è innanzitutto il nome di un tipo di castagna.  Da tempo però queste non sono più un alimento basilare della dieta a differenza di quanto accadeva nel medioevo (si faceva la farina ed erano importantissime per l'allevamento suino) e pertanto oggigiorno la parola marrone non viene ricollegata immediatamente alle castagne ma al colore.


----------



## Hermocrates

Concordo con franz_rod, "marrone" è in prima istanza il nome di un frutto, e solo in un secondo tempo ha dato il nome a un colore (come nel caso di altri esempi già citati: ciclamino, corallo, etc). 

Qui, per curiosità, la descrizione del marrone in contrapposizione alla castagna:


> Il *marrone* si distingue dalla castagna principalmente per il gusto: più dolce e profumato, racchiude ed esalta gli aromi e i sapori del bosco. Esternamente il marrone si presenta con una buccia striata di coloro marrone chiaro.
> Inoltre il *marrone* ha una pezzatura molto maggiore della castagna, tanto è vero che un riccio racchiude al massimo 2 o 3 frutti. {Fonte}


----------



## saltapicchio

Sì, va bene, d'accordo sull'etimologia di "marrone", però penso che ormai da tempo il colore abbia preso maggiore peso rispetto al frutto, tant'è che comunemente si dice "occhi marroni" e non "occhi marrone".


----------



## infinite sadness

Qui in Sicilia abbiamo tagliato la testa al toro, dato che diciamo _*"marrò"*_ (voce invariabile che identifica solo il colore e mai il frutto)


----------



## lapislazuli274

Salve, mi aggrego a questa discussione per avere una conferma...
Stando a quanto detto fin qua, se devo dire "ciglia di colore bruno scuro", è più giusto usare "ciglia bruno scuro" o "ciglia brune scure" (che sinceramente non mi suona benissimo)? O ancora "ciglia bruno scure"?
C'è una versione più corretta tra queste? Quella che mi sembra migliore è "ciglia bruno scuro", ma vorrei essere sicura.
Grazie.


----------



## infinite sadness

Penso che l'unica soluzione corretta sia quella al maschile. Almeno, per come la vedo io, quando c'è un secondo aggettivo oltre al colore si concordano entrambi col sostantivo maschile "colore", quindi vanno al maschile singolare sia l'aggettivo-colore sia il secondo aggettivo, anche quando il sostantivo "colore" è sottinteso.
Esempio: gli occhi verde scuro.

Poi, non so effettivamente quale sia la regola.


----------



## Blackman

Mi riallaccio a questo vecchio post per una risposta. Anche per marroni e viole esiste un sottinteso che ne giustificherebbe la correttezza: occhi (del colore dei) marroni, mani (del colore delle) viole. Anche se esiste una regola, comunque è sempre bene valutare caso per caso, con l'inevitabile confronto con quella che è la realtà. Pensandoci o dovendolo scrivere, preferirei sempre occhi marrone, ma nel parlato sono troppo condizionato dall'ambiente circostante, per cui mi ritroverò sempre a dire occhi marroni. Alla stessa regola sfugge però il caso degli occhi rossi, forse per altri motivi, ma che comunque ci condiziona. In sostanza ti consiglierei di affidarti sempre al tuo orecchio di nativo. Nel tuo caso il mio mi dice: ciglia bruno scuro.

EDIT: è forse OT, ma sinceramente non so se riuscirei a distinguere la differenza tra ciglia brune e ciglia bruno scuro...



saltapicchio said:


> Per proseguire il ragionamento di ryenart posso aggiungere che comunque, basta aggiungere la parola "colore" ed ecco che il colore citato torna sempre nella sua forma singolare:
> - Occhi di colore marrone
> - Foglie di colore rosso
> 
> altrimenti sarebbe stato
> -Occhi marroni
> - Foglie rosse
> 
> Adesso non mi so spiegare come funziona, se c'è una regola o quant'altro, quello che mi balza "all'orecchio" è che così suona bene, altrimenti no.


----------



## francisgranada

A proposito del tema, avrei una "subdomanda". Ho notato, concretamente a Bologna, l'uso della parola _marrone _nella forma indeclinabile _marròn _(ovviamente non parlo del dialetto "bulgnais", ma dell'italiano parlato a Bologna). Insomma, se non mi sbaglio e se mi ricordo bene, si trattava di frasi generali come p.e. "i suoi occhi sono _marron_", "lei ha capelli _marron_" ecc... Dunque, la mia domanda sarebbe se si tratti d'un uso "volutamente" dialettale (quindi diciamo "eccezionale") oppure del tutto "normale" nella regione di Romagna?

P.S. Oltre la "indeclinabilità" mi ha sorpreso anche la forma _marron _invece di _marrone _(nella posizione dopo il sostantivo).


----------



## mcalca

Nell'Italia del Nord, fino a qualche decennio fa, venivano usate molte parole francesi, o pseudofrancesi.
Mia nonna diceva "occhi bleu", "occhi marron", "saliamo con l'ascenseur",  "facciamoci venire a prendere dallo chauffeur".
Parole ora spiazzate da blu, marrone, ascensore, autista.
Penso che il marron di Francisgranada si spieghi così, forse a Bologna questa influenza francese si è conservata di più.


----------



## mcalca

L'aggettivo di colore, se può essere anteposto al nome, è un vero aggettivo, e va concordato.
Rossi bagliori, violacei frutti, gialle foglie.
In caso contrario, sottintende la parola colore, e non va concordato. 
Marrone è un po' a metà per la ragione già esposta da altri, il suo significato originario di castagna si sta perdendo. Ma non ha ancora fatto tutta la strada per allontanarsi dal bosco, e quindi "i suoi marroni occhi" suona male, a certe orecchie almeno.


----------



## Lituano

Salve ragazzi!  Marrone - invariabile (puo` essere anche marroni); arancione - invariabile (v.  il Sabatini Coletti anche  www.garzantilinguistica.it).


----------



## Gherard

Mi sa che in italiano ci sono tre gruppi di aggettivi che indicano  colore: il primo, più numeroso è quello che si accorda sempre sia nel genere che nel numero con il nome cui si riferisce, come rosso, giallo, azzurro; il secondo è quello che si accorda solo nel numero, ma resta invariato nel genere, ed è il caso del marrone incriminato nel forum; il terzo gruppo, infine, è quello dei colori che restano invariati sia nel genere che nel numero, come blu, arancio, lilla, rosa. Da notare che nel primo gruppo il maschile singolare esce sempre in "o", e questa è una spia che ci torna utile per ricordarci di fare  l'accordo. Per il secondo e terzo gruppo non mi pare che ci siano regole da poter ricordare...


----------



## bearded

Gherard said:


> invariati sia nel genere_ che nel numero_, come blu, celeste.


  
Tu dici ''occhi celeste''?


----------



## Gherard

bearded said:


> Tu dici ''occhi celeste''?


Hai ragione... non so come mi è scappato "celeste". Comunque ce ne sono altri, come rosa, lilla, arancio, viola... che non ammettono alcuna flessione... OK?


----------



## bearded

Gherard said:


> ce ne sono altri... che non ammettono alcuna flessione... OK?


La tua svista è perdonata.  
Benvenuto in questo forum.


----------

